# My Chity Truck



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, it's true
Earlier this week on my way home one night the transmission went out in my truck. It's a 5 speed that has been a little rough anyway. I made it home using 3rd and 4th gear and it has been parked since Monday. I had been having a pretty slow month anyway so I figured I'd get something lined up after Christmas. 
Anyway, since it broke down, I have had more calls than I had all month and I have lined up most of those for next week and after the first of the year. A little rant, now the question.

I did have a 3/4 ton 4x4 chevy with an enclosed utility bed like the AT&T trucks have. It was a 94 with a 265k on it that got 9 miles a gallon no matter what, loaded or empty, uphill or down, highway or city. I live kinda rural and most of my work is 30 miles away on the highway. I am going to end up going and picking up a van tomorrow and wondering what would be best for better mileage without sacrificing power for the occasional excavator rental. 
I'm looking at a clean, nice 98 e350 with a v10 and 131k on it, or a 98-02 2500 express with a v8, with anywhere from 125-160k (several to choose from). 
I see that there are 43 memebers online and would appreciate any help I can get on this topic. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 3/4 ton w/ utility bed, a 1/2 ton express, and a 1ton express with a KUV body. For the rural areas, and I could only have 1, the 1 ton KUV.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*e 350 is nice but*

I went from an e-350 maxi van with a 350 v8... it got no more than 13 miles per gallon at best...

I bought a 12 foot box van chevy 06 and it gets about 9
on average.....

If you had an open utility bed, you will think that the van
is the best thing you ever did..... 

my cube truck is much more convienant than the van and I dont
 mind the loss of mileage, cause I am carrying 4 times the material...



it never fails, when it breaks down... they will call


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Last time it was dead and all of a sudden busy, I had just started to re-side my house.:blink:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got rid of a '99 E350 with a V-10. It got between 6.75 and 8 mpg. Definately not an economical ride and it didn't seem to have any more guts than the Triton V-8's I've driven. I'd go with a V-8 any day over the V-10.





Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My tranny died Tuesday, sewer machine on monday, Turbotorch diaphragm went on Friday. It's been a hell of a week. Out of all of them, I bought a Goss torch to solve one problem. Happy Hunting, my GMC had 161,*** on the clock.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

JK949 said:


> My tranny died Tuesday, sewer machine on monday, Turbotorch diaphragm went on Friday. It's been a hell of a week. Out of all of them, I bought a Goss torch to solve one problem. Happy Hunting, my GMC had 161,*** on the clock.


That seems like low miles for a trans to go. Sorry about your luck, when it rains it pours.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My 98 GMC has a very reliable "check engine soon" lamp and loves to ride on the hook...

I'll never own another GM product again. :furious:


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got a pick-up (Toyota Tundra crew cab) with a utility cap (Leer). When I worked for someone else, I had to drive around in an E250, and I hated that I was riding in the same space as my "stuff" - hated the noise, the smells, the cold in winter/ the heat in summer etc. Having the pickup solved all that. Plus it's 4x4, so I don't get stuck in snow.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

92 Dodge Cummins 3/4 ton 2wd. Rear right taillight screwed. No speedo. No fuel gauge. Big dent in side of box. Radio shot. Shifter broken off and 1x 1/2 x1/2 tee with 24" pipe w/elbow for shifter. Left door window fell off tracks last week. Upolstery right F'd. Front bumper hung up on telephone pole guy wire whilst backing up and almost ripped off, big fold in it. No interior light, use flashlight. 
Only 350,000 km, just broke in. Best heavy duty pipe rack ever. I love my truck and wouldn't change a thing....


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am currently driving a gmc 1998 express van v6 2500 extra long wheel base 220000 miles and i am getting about 16 to 18 mpg ride is very smooth no problems . I really like it and I have driven the best and worst service trucks you can imagine , good luck with your truck hunt.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I went with the 1 ton ford van, very happy with it. It rides like a dream compared to my old truck. On the way home I got 19 mpg, empty and no ladder rack, cruise control on 55.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

sheeptown44 said:


> I am currently driving a gmc 1998 express van v6 2500 extra long wheel base 220000 miles and i am getting about 16 to 18 mpg ride is very smooth no problems . I really like it and I have driven the best and worst service trucks you can imagine , good luck with your truck hunt.


 
How loaded down is your truck? I'm jealous. My 01 chevy express 2500 long wheel base only gets 11 mpg. It has 95k and wieghs 8k lbs right now. It is the v8 (305ci, I think).

Bob


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> How loaded down is your truck? I'm jealous. My 01 chevy express 2500 long wheel base only gets 11 mpg. It has 95k and wieghs 8k lbs right now. It is the v8 (305ci, I think).
> 
> Bob


Our oldest van 2001 EXPRESS 3500 has 482,000 mi and is still haulin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> How loaded down is your truck? I'm jealous. My 01 chevy express 2500 long wheel base only gets 11 mpg. It has 95k and wieghs 8k lbs right now. It is the v8 (305ci, I think).
> 
> Bob


Same here!

He's got to be running empty! :yes:


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

It must be the veeee si************x I will weigh it next time I take my scrap in, my old work truck with the 6.1 chevy was a gas hogggggg, my current van 2500 v6 extended wheel base is a full size van strange but true gettin some good gas mileage.Our 4 door 4x4 I5 colorado doesent get any better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sheeptown44 said:


> It must be the veeee si************x I will weigh it next time I take my scrap in, my old work truck with the 6.1 chevy was a gas hogggggg, my current van 2500 v6 extended wheel base is a full size van strange but true gettin some good gas mileage.Our 4 door 4x4 I5 colorado doesent get any better.


What is your everyday weight not just when loaded with scrap?
Mine is fully loaded with truck stock, tools, and drain cleaning machines everyday.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone want to buy my truck? It is a 2006 3500 GMC Savana...with EXTENDED BODY, ROOF RACK, JIB CRANE, SHELVING, TRAILER SYSTEM,
BRAND NEW FACTORY TRANSMISSION WITH 3 YEAR 100,000 MILE WARRANTY INSTALLED IN JANUARY 2010...take over payments or buy outright for about $9,000...before I go bankrupt. lol.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

what i meant is when i take my scrap , I will weigh the van after scrap is out , like my every day approx weight . IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII found a scale ticket fromapril and it says my gross was 6469 and my tare was 6300 i have no idea what was actually n the van that day but Im guessn I am pretty light. guess i dropped off a w.h that day


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My new van is nearly set up, I have had a few days off now to kinda get things organized. The metal/wood combo is very quiet and things are organized. It is sweet compared to the truck I had. I am averaging 12 mpg with 60%hwy/40% city. Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

My work truck is an 09 chevy express 2500 with a v8, 40k on the clock and on it's third torque converter and second transmission. Also the drivers door armrest broke about a week ago, I have to roll down the window to close the door now! Also it gets right around 11mpg empty or loaded. I'd steer clear of GM products forma while, my van isn't the only one were having problems with. Out of our 15 gas Isuzu cab over axles, the transmission has been replaced on every single one of them at under 15k miles. Buy a ford or even a dodge, or even an import, the quality of these new chevrolets is just pathetic! We've since switched to ford


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> My work truck is an 09 chevy express 2500 with a v8, 40k on the clock and on it's third torque converter and second transmission. Also the drivers door armrest broke about a week ago, I have to roll down the window to close the door now! Also it gets right around 11mpg empty or loaded. I'd steer clear of GM products forma while, my van isn't the only one were having problems with. Out of our 15 gas Isuzu cab over axles, the transmission has been replaced on every single one of them at under 15k miles. Buy a ford or even a dodge, or even an import, the quality of these new chevrolets is just pathetic! We've since switched to ford


I have had fords all my life and never had much problem, with the exception of our Windstar. The full size ford passenger vans I've had have been some of the best vehicles I've ever owned.


----------

